
Ask HN: What's the best (free) app to backup files to Amazon Glacier? - haunter
Just looking around I think Amazon Glacier would be a good long term cold backup solution for me. What&#x27;s the best app to use it? I know about Arq but honestly would rather use something free
======
mtmail
There's a plugin for
[http://duplicity.nongnu.org/](http://duplicity.nongnu.org/) , and
[https://www.duplicati.com/](https://www.duplicati.com/)

------
tombert
I mean, if you just need to store things directly on Glacier, a "free app" is
to just use the S3 console. Make a bucket, hit the "upload" button, and in the
properties select "glacier" as the storage format.

[1] [https://youtu.be/km3GsOk_ukw?t=738](https://youtu.be/km3GsOk_ukw?t=738)

\---- EDIT

Sorry, I just realized that Arq is for recurring backup. The S3 console won't
do that obviously. The AWS API is very easy to use, you probably could just
build your own pretty easily with just polling the folder occasionally.

------
santa_boy
I use `s3cmd` or `s4cmd` to transfer files to s3 from the terminal. Its easy
to set it up as a shell script or a cron job.

Then, I have a lifecycle rule on my s3 bucket that transfers all files to
glacier.

Works perfectly for my use-case.

------
tobyhede
After the latest bersion of Arq destroyed my backups, I moved to the AWS CLI
and S3 sync. I have buckets in 2 regions at negligible cost. It's not
automatic unless you script something, but it works.

You just configure Glacier lifecycle rules via the console.

~~~
cpach
What did Arq do? I have also had some weird glitches with Arq in the past (but
no data loss that I’m aware of).

~~~
tobyhede
Importing 5 backups into 6 made the backups unusable. I might still be able to
get them with 5, but need to work out how to do it.

~~~
cpach
Ouch. That’s rough.

------
CamNhungDinh
You could use AWS API to save all data to Amazon Glacier
[https://couponforless.com/store/amazon.com](https://couponforless.com/store/amazon.com)

------
gt2
Off topic but from Argentina, transfer to S3 is incredibly slow in all regions
I've tried thus far. Does anyone have a suggestion of the best choices for
fast speeds from down here?

